# (CHEF) CUSTOM PAINTER



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

JUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST UP A THREAD ON THIS SECTION ,IM A PAINTER THAT CAN PAINT YOUR LOWRIDER BIKE HIT ME UP FOR A QUICK QUOTE 323 899-0500 I HAVE A THREAD IN THE PAINT SECTION IF YOU WANT TO SEE SOME PICS


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

for a stright frame your looking at 75$ and up depending if you want patterns or kandys, or flake


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

PICS OF WORK BRO WILL HELP U OUT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Go to the Paint Thread.He said He has pics there.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol what's up richard , where's the pics of the stroller ?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

why do we have to go to the paint topic?if there is a topic in the bike section it should have its own pics damit!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good topic bro keep up the good work ur prices are not bad at alll post pics if u want to


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

lilmikew86 said:


> why do we have to go to the paint topic?if there is a topic in the bike section it should have its own pics damit!


Lol!!! sorry bro didn't think it was that much of a problem for people


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> good topic bro keep up the good work ur prices are not bad at alll post pics if u want to


Thanks bro just trying to hook people up and get a little for myself


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Lol what's up richard , where's the pics of the stroller ?


I will Send you some soon.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

chef said:


> Lol!!! sorry bro didn't think it was that much of a problem for people


its not i saw da work its nice but ya sum pics in this topic wouldnt hurt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt I'll try to put some pics later


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

just some of my pics for those that wanted to see them:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bumb


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks Good Chef.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bumb


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

how much more for candy,graphics,and flake on a bike with a tank and skirts just trying to get a ball park figure i do alot of fabrications on frames for diffrent people and they are always looking for a good painter.:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Well you know like everything I would have to check it out and talk to the customers and see what they want but your looking at 200$-400$ Depending what they want


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bumb


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up if you need your bike done up right 323 899-0500 chef


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bumb


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Who You Calling a Bumb? Whats Up Mario? Did you get The Pics I sent You? BUMP.:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

lol:roflmao:fuck i just notice that ,yeah i got them but i cant post them :banghead:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Why?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

fuck i dont know what the hell is going on  lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

I will Try...


----------



## WRX562 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are some pics of a stroller Chef just painted for my son that is due in a few weeks. Thanks Chef looks great!!! Pictures do no justice.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for the pics big dog :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## WRX562 (Mar 26, 2012)

No problem!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt anyone need thier bike hooked up hit me up 323 899-0500 chef


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

hey chef did you do the stripping on that stroller too bro.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oaktownraider said:


> hey chef did you do the stripping on that stroller too bro.


No Bro,David Anthony Garcia.From D & A Designs in Whittier,Did it.He's a Real cool People.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> No Bro,David Anthony Garcia.From D & A Designs in Whittier,Did it.He's a Real cool People.



go ahead and post his info big dog :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> go ahead and post his info big dog :thumbsup:


Orale...Well just to let the Gente know.We were on a timeline and I live far From Chef or it would have been done by Him.Also Chef did Paint it on time even when I slowed Him down.And He did a Firme Jale..I Highly Recommend Chef.He's Cool People and He don't BS....:nicoderm:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking Good!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks ,anyone need some work hit me up 323 899-0500


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up if you need some work done on your bikes or pedal cars or just what ever you need painted hit me up (323) 899-0500


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

some of my lates work


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks good keep up the good work.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> some of my lates work
> View attachment 471886
> View attachment 471887


Damn Loco you did that? Looks Good.Gonna have to hit you up again soon.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone needs some work done hit me up (323) 899-0500 chef


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

chef said:


> some of my lates work
> View attachment 471886
> View attachment 471887



looks nice, but you need to work on strighting you lines better ...nice thought


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol ok thanks


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

QVo Chef.Work Looks Good.I Like The Work you did on that Wagon.:nicoderm: To The Top For A Firme Painter Like Chef...Cant Wait Till You Do My Candy.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Richard did you get a chance to look at the house of kolors web site to see the colors I told you about ?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Hey Richard did you get a chance to look at the house of kolors web site to see the colors I told you about ?


No Bro.I couldnt remember what you said the name was.I will call you.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Checked them out.Gonna Call You.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

throwing patterns on this soon


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here is a box for a trike i just finish


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

WRX562 said:


> Here are some pics of a stroller Chef just painted for my son that is due in a few weeks. Thanks Chef looks great!!! Pictures do no justice.
> View attachment 460992
> View attachment 460993
> View attachment 460994
> ...


Nice work did you do the striping also?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

No striping on it it's all pattern work


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> here is a box for a trike i just finish
> 
> View attachment 486409
> View attachment 486410
> ...


Damn Bro.You aint Playing.Looks Good Homie.Giving Me some ideas for The Lineas on My Ride.Firme Work...:nicoderm:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol orale Richard you know where I'm at !


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> LOOKING GOOD BRO!





Thanks bro , like I said just trying to do me


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

going to pattern out the seat


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

coming along should tape up for patterns in a few days


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Qvo Chef,My Car Will Be There Tomorrow.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

finished the seat


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks Good...:nicoderm: Gonna Have You Do My Daughters Little Tiger Seat.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone need thier bikes done or peddal cars or just anything lol hit me up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT 
HOMIE U GET DOWN!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT
> HOMIE U GET DOWN!


He Sure Does.And He's Buena GENTE...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

And I'm from LA GENTE CC baby !!!! TTFT 

Lol lol lol


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT
> HOMIE U GET DOWN!



Thanks homie just trying to do what I do


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get your bikes & pedal cars ready for summer show , hit me up


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TTT....:nicoderm:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

chef said:


> coming along should tape up for patterns in a few days
> 
> View attachment 489148
> View attachment 489149


good work chef


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Where you at Loco? I know you been doing some Firme Jale on Some Viclas.:nicoderm:...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

Ttt for da homie and badass painter chef...hey bro ima redo my bike, no more blue n purple, ima do club colors u know LA GENTE style


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mrotero said:


> Ttt for da homie and badass painter chef...


You Know It...:nicoderm:...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks guys just trying to do what I can , anyone need work done hit me up (323) 899-0500 chef


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

mrotero said:


> Ttt for da homie and badass painter chef...hey bro ima redo my bike, no more blue n purple, ima do club colors u know LA GENTE style




Orale make sure throw some gold flake on that shit lol make it pop , make sure everyone sees it coming LA GENTE ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone need some work done this week for the LA show hit me up 323 899-0500 chef


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up , get your bike ready for x-mas


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get at me with your paint needs


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------

